# Pfad zu java.exe setzen



## Guest (18. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich den den Pfad zu "java.exe" setzen so das ich "java.exe" direkt auf dem Laufwerk C:\ aufrufen kann?


----------



## diggaa1984 (18. Jun 2008)

in Windows in der Path-Umgebungsvariable (Start -> Systemsteuerung ->System -> Tabreiter "Erweitert" -> Umgebungsvariablen) ... unteres Fenster ... "Path" suchen ... bearbeiten ... pfad zum \bin - Verzeichniss deiner Javainstallation


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jun 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=423569#423569


----------

